# Best options for shipping my matted prints?



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Folks,

So I'm starting to sell prints online now of my landscape work. I am trying to find the cheapest way to ship stuff without marking up my prices too much to cover it. I am shipping matted prints, with a backing board, all in a plastic sleeve. No frames. No tubes. What do you use? UPS? USPS? Stamps.com? Fedex?

Then, after you provider, what kinda packaging do you use? What size boxes/envelopes? Thanks! 

Sorry for the newb question. I just can't figure this out.


----------



## FedexLina (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello, this is Fedex Lina. We would be happy to assist you in your shipping needs. Our most cost-effective service is Fedex Ground. May I suggest our website FedEx Save Now Program ,they currently have discount programs that you may want to review. For packaging tips may I suggest our helpful website 
FedEx Guide to Services - Our Services - How to Ship - Packaging & Preparation. Our knowledgeable customer service phone number is 800 463 3339 if you would like to speak to someone in person to answer your shipping or packing questions that you may have. We look forward in assisting you in your shipping needs. Have a great week!


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 9, 2010)

FedexLina said:


> Hello, this is Fedex Lina. We would be happy to assist you in your shipping needs. Our most cost-effective service is Fedex Ground. May I suggest our website FedEx Save Now Program ,they currently have discount programs that you may want to review. For packaging tips may I suggest our helpful website
> FedEx Guide to Services - Our Services - How to Ship - Packaging & Preparation. Our knowledgeable customer service phone number is 800 463 3339 if you would like to speak to someone in person to answer your shipping or packing questions that you may have. We look forward in assisting you in your shipping needs. Have a great week!



AH! SPAM!


----------



## Chriss (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry, I dont know the answer to your question, but I just wanted to say that your photographs are beautiful. I can see why you are already selling them.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 9, 2010)

Chriss said:


> Sorry, I dont know the answer to your question, but I just wanted to say that your photographs are beautiful. I can see why you are already selling them.



thanks a lot. they're not selling too well. only sold 1 print to my cousin so far. haha. not sure how to improve. oh well, at least people can order now anytime.


----------



## erichards (Feb 9, 2010)

For packaging:
I would recommend a sturdy box a bit bigger than the print.  Then, sandwich the print + matte in corrugated cardboard (lightweight and fairly durable), and surround that with packing supplies.  Also, ship with insurance so if something does happen you can reprint and ship again no cost.  I would not use envelopes padded or otherwise as there is no support or real protection from the outside things that may harm your art.
Who to ship with...dunno who would be best.  Post office has some flat rate boxes if they would fit your prints.  UPS does well on time even if you ship ground (which is cheapest).  Check around and see who is cheapest and does insurance.


----------



## MichelleFoster (Apr 10, 2013)

if your shipments are bulky or over 100 lbs i would try parcelbound.com


----------

